# Paid Casting Call! NSFW Picture Drama



## CmakesP (Feb 11, 2021)

Pay: $34 to $250+ Per ep (Varies from characters. More details in doc)

Deadline: March 20th, 11:59 PM EST

Age restriction: 21 and over only.


The Project:

Gummy and The Doctor is a cute, light-hearted, erotic picture drama that explores gender, bodies, and embracing failures.

When Dr. Edwin Glum tries and fails to create his own perfect, sexy partner, he unknowingly sends out a horny distress signal to the gooey, pink alien named Gummy.

As Gummy touches down on earth, they soon see just how pent up the Doctor is in more ways than one and start to wonder if there's something to be done about that...


The series is planned to be 10 episodes (about 15 minutes each), which will follow Edwin and Gummy as they get frisky and friendly.

Inspiration for Gummy and The Doctor include Frankenstein, Space Channel 5, and Um Jammer Lammy



Email: chelseamakespodcasts@outlook.com

Characters, lines, and more information about the project can be found here.


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Mar 10, 2021)

Hmmm, very interesting. What sort of quality of sound equipment are you looking for in voice acting?


----------



## CmakesP (Mar 10, 2021)

Barafu_PineBerry said:


> Hmmm, very interesting. What sort of quality of sound equipment are you looking for in voice acting?


Looking for VAs with some experience and have minimal sound issues with mic and background.


----------



## Vermilion (Jun 23, 2021)

Went to go look, but access was denied. Sent a request though.


----------

